# δεν πα' να 'ναι μαχτρία



## Theseus (Mar 9, 2012)

Re depilation in men and women:-
Το ξυραφάκι επιστρέφεται χαλαρά και μπαγαμπόντικα [furtively] στην συνηθισμένη του θέση και η κυρία σφυρίζει αδιάφορα, όταν ο ανυποψίαστος κύριος το αντιλαμβάνεται. Γιατί βέβαια το αντιλαμβάνεται, επειδή είναι πολλές οι τρίχες της κυρίας Άρη [presumably her name= Mrs Ares], και το ξυράφι *δεν πα' να 'ναι μαχτρία*, στομώνει κανονικά.

Thanks. Strangely enough this topic is a module in some Classical Civilisation courses in Latin and Greek!


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 9, 2012)

Mach 3. It's a brand of razors.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gillette_Mach3


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 9, 2012)

Also, "Άρη" is a reference to a well-known line from a Greek film, "Είναι πολλά τα λεφτά Άρη". This phrase "Είναι πολλά τα [...] Άρη" is used quite commonly for any number of things.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 9, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Το "είναι πολλές οι τρίχες Άρη" δεν παραπέμπει στο "είναι πολλά τα λεφτά, Άρη!" ;

Έδιτ: πιάσε κόκκινο, dharvatis! :)


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 9, 2012)

:-D :-D 
Μήπως θυμάται κανείς τον τίτλο της ταινίας;

ΥΓ: δόκτορα, πώς αλλιώς θα μεταφερθεί η μαγκιά; Πάει μονοκόμματη η φράση


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 9, 2012)

Λόλα! Ταινιάρα!


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 9, 2012)

Μα βέβαια! 

(πού πήγε ο δόκτορας; )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 9, 2012)

@dh: Μα δεν πρόλαβα να καταλάβω ότι είχα γράψει κάτι που δεν έστεκε (και να το σβήσω) και το είχες καταρρίψει; :)


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 9, 2012)

Εδώ γίνονται όλα σε real time! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 9, 2012)

oliver_twisted said:


> Το "είναι πολλές οι τρίχες Άρη" δεν παραπέμπει στο "είναι πολλά τα λεφτά, Άρη!" ;


A nice example of what we've been discussing in other threads: the missing comma completely changes the meaning:

Είναι πολλές οι τρίχες της κυρίας Άρη.
Είναι πολλές οι τρίxες της κυρίας*,* Άρη.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 9, 2012)

Σωστότατο, Αλεξάνδρα!


----------

